

How do I explain Bitcoin to the wife? - lupatus

I attempted to explain Bitcoin's awesomenesss with an analogy of "Paypal payments without Paypal". And, she responded with, "So what?"<p>Does anyone have a better answer to "why Bitcoin?"
======
ColinWright
Simple, on-line payments - like PayPal - but without a central agency that
charges fees and can freeze your funds with no recourse.

It's like cash, but over the internet.

There are problems. Not everyone accepts it, and there might come a day when
_no one_ accepts it.

------
alnayyir
Deflationary currency disconnected from the USD.

N.b. you asked for an answer, not a good one. ;)

